

Both Twitter and Facebook Messages Experienced Downtime This Week - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/web-monitoring/both-twitter-and-facebook-messages-experienced-downtime-this-week/

======
damncurious
can it be due to protests in Turkey? people used social networks quite
actively this week ...

~~~
Baustin
That's a great point. I'm not sure we'll ever know for sure, but that kind of
heavy load has been known to bring down both of these sites in the past.

